# Fly Tying Material Storage/Organization



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I have recently picked up fly tying and the amount of materials and tools accumulated have started to take over my office desk. I am looking for ideas on how y'all store and organize your materials and tools. Post pictures if possible as well. I have also recently started going to a couple fly tying events, so some ideas that are somewhat portable would be a plus.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

To answer your question from the other thread.
It's holding up fine, but way over full. I'll try and get you a couple pics today. I'm actually looking to reduce what I'm keeping in there, or get a bigger box. I'd like to modify my reloading desk at home to accommodate some tying stuff. The problem with that plan is that ever since the great primer shortage of '08 I've kept my desk pretty packed....so I'm still working on it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

These...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-3-Drawer-Desktop-Unit/15442451

The larger drawers are used for bulky items like buck tails, deer hair, craft fur, foam sheets, bulky synthetics, etc.

The smaller drawers are good for hook packs, lead clouser eyes, epoxy eyes, sharpies, spools of thread and bobbins and also other tying tools.

I like these drawers since they are light weight and can be completely pulled and set out to work out of, then put back in place when you are putting things away for the evening.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Also these are essential for storing small flat packs of material. I currently have about 4 in use. Can use them for things like flash, brushes, synthetic hair, feathers or hackles, chenille, bunny strips, etc.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/13-Pocke...ipt-Bill-Folder-Organizer-Dark-Green/49276683

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/328190/Office-Depot-Brand-Poly-13-Pocket/

One thing I highly recommend is only buy the smallest packs you can find, even in buck tails since you will not be sure you will use it that often. Besides, the smallest of packs of materials can go a long way and you can tie a bunch of flies out of it. And the storing of suck small packs are easy. Besides, you might decide you don't like it as much as some other material you recently found.

However, if you think you are doing yourself a favor and getting it in bulk to save money, it wouldn't take long before you get overwelmed by a tidal wave of materials you are trying to figure out how to continue to store.  Beside, it might take 3 lifetimes of tying before you ever get around to using it up.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

T Bone said:


> I have recently picked up fly tying and the amount of materials and tools accumulated have started to take over my office desk. I am looking for ideas on how y'all store and organize your materials and tools. Post pictures if possible as well. I have also recently started going to a couple fly tying events, so some ideas that are somewhat portable would be a plus.


I store everything in a locker I picked up from Lowes.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know about you all but "organized" and "fly tying" are not used in the same sentence at my house. Everything is in one box, and what doesn't fit in the box is placed in a pile on top of the box. That's just the way it is...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

T Bone said:


> I have recently picked up fly tying and the amount of materials and tools accumulated have started to take over my office desk. I am looking for ideas on how y'all store and organize your materials and tools. Post pictures if possible as well. I have also recently started going to a couple fly tying events, so some ideas that are somewhat portable would be a plus.


Ok, so for reference my reloading desk is 49.5" wide. The following pictures were taken in order as you would open the box and work toward the bottom. The boxes below the top tray are regular Plano tackle trays (can't remember the model #s) the top one is thinner and the tray on the bottom is the deeper version.
View attachment 1717

View attachment 1718

View attachment 1719

View attachment 1720


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 1721
View attachment 1722
View attachment 1723
View attachment 1724
View attachment 1725


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My wife says.... "*Thank God for roll top desks!"
*
Lol


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Tackle boxes can be your friend for the smaller stuff (bobbens, thread, flash, dubbing). The bulkier stuff needs a bigger box (bucktails, foam sheets). If you are just starting out, try hard to stay organized...I use a lot of zip lock bags to keep similar items together (hackle, maribu, chenille).

In the picture below, you can see my fly tying station. I keep buck tails in the toolbox on the left, most of my thread and trout materials in the tackle box in the middle, and the bulkiest items in the clear box on the right.

I've been tying since February, and started with just the middle tackle box. If you catch the tying bug, you should definitely plan on a quick expansion of materials.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Picture wouldn't post correctly...

BTW, I also attend quite a few fly tying events. For these events, I pack whatever materials I think I will need, plus my tools and vice, into the clear bin on the right. This seems to work well.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 1721
> View attachment 1722
> View attachment 1723
> View attachment 1724
> View attachment 1725


I've got to switch over to a box like this.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

CrappieFisherman said:


> If you catch the tying bug, you should definitely plan on a quick expansion *Explosion* of materials.


There I fixed it for you..lol


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm one of those guys that needs to "see" all of my materials when I'm tying, particularly if I'm just being creative instead of tying a specific pattern. I tried the peg board thing like you see in the fly shops and determined its a pain in the ass, because every time I pulled a bag of material off, the hook would fall out.

I got this for Christmas last year. Its from Ikea.It has plenty of room and I can open all the drawers to see what I have (and I have too much). What I really like is the fact that I can stage the materials Im using on top of the drawers, without cluttering up my tying desk. This thing is also on wheels and rolls under my desk when not in use (my tying room/man cave doubles as the guest bedroom). This seems to keep all members of the household happy. I think it sells in the range of 100 to 150 - which is more than a closet full of plastic storage bins, but its way more functional than any of the bins or bin systems Ive used in the past. I also bought a few of the poly-cardboard garage sale signs from Home Depot, cut them down to length/depth and used those for dividers.

View attachment 1742


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mcraft173 said:


>


I like it! 

I'd be interested to see if I can get one to match the wood grain of my roll top desk and get one that fits so I can roll it under the cubby hole of my desk. I've used those plastic bin drawer sets (that I shown the link to) for years and have 4 of them under the desk. But they look chintzy against my desk (didn't always have it), especially since it's now located in the back corner of the living room.

I too find that the pegboard trick is a space waster, otherwise, I'd need a whole wall for my crap.

I still use the small plastic storage drawers inside my desk facing me and those little receipt/bill folding pocket wallet organizers. I'm currently using 4 of them and it's amazing how much stuff they will store and keep organized in such a small space. For example, I keep all of my flash materials (and too much for any one person to have) all in one of those neatly packed organizers. The flash is sorted by colors and I can open it and go right to the color I'm looking for without fumbling around. I keep them all in one of the regular drawers in my desk.

mcraft173, you should get more involved here on the Fly board, especially post up some flies on the "What''s everybody been tying" thread.

Ted


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I like it!
> 
> I'd be interested to see if I can get one to match the wood grain of my roll top desk and get one that fits so I can roll it under the cubby hole of my desk. I've used those plastic bin drawer sets (that I shown the link to) for years and have 4 of them under the desk. But they look chintzy against my desk (didn't always have it), especially since it's now located in the back corner of the living room.
> 
> ...


I don't have their card but there's a guy up here that makes custom fly tying desks and accessories. I founf them at a fishing show, bought a desk from him, and couldn't be happier. Easy to deal with, really nice, and makes an awesome product. This desk has plenty of storage. I hang the materials of the day on the doors for easy and quick access. His desks are all real wood (not mdf, or ikea style materials). I labeled the drawers with the stuff inside. There are thread/spool holders on either side and large pullout drawers underneath; good for larger materials like sheets of foam, larger peacock hurl, etc. 

https://goo.gl/photos/h3uHrx42opo9Pxfs9


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Ted - 

I'll try to participate in the tying thread.... I have all the usual excuses, traveling job, girlfriend duties, etc. I dont tie as much as I used to, except to bang out a few flies the night before a trip, or to fill my boxes for a destination trip.

If I recall, Ikea makes the drawer set in white, slate and black, but I think they change their offerings every so often. I'm sure other manufacturers make something similar, particularly the ones that offer "craft storage" like the container store, etc. Even if you cant get a close match, it looks nicer than the plastic drawer sets. I repurposed my old clear storage boxes for fly tying night, gun cleaning supplies or tackle/rigging/consumables I use in the boat, particularly for things that dont "live" in the boat.

My biggest gripe with the most of the plastic drawers and boxes is that they are too deep/tall, although they hold a lot of of materials, I was always digging to the bottom looking for what I wanted. I prefer the wider, shallow drawers of the set up I have.

Feather craft also has some unique storage solutions, particularly the rotating table for crystal flash/flashabou.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Works pretty good but I don't like having to bend over to reach the material in the bottom drawers, still looking for the perfect desk!
View attachment 1842


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a couple Gerstner tool boxes. Liked the idea when I bought them and I love the look . However, in practice, they are not as practical as I was imagining now that I have accumulate more supplies. (They were good for awhile). More recently, I have been buying plastic storage boxes from Costco and lots of zip lock bags.

For travel, I am interested in the Fishpond products but I don't own any of them yet. The Fishpond gear I do own is top quality.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

Dustin Pack said:


>


Redonkulously nice. Can't wait til we move back. I'm going to have to plagiarize your wall-mounted storage. This looks great! The ability to find the materials you are using in a snap makes tying a lot more enjoyable.

r,
Bubba


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Dustin Pack said:


>


That's what dreams are made of


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dustin Pack said:


>


I'm afraid if I put my materials on the walls, my tying room would look like this!



Lol......JK!


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I'm afraid if I put my materials on the walls, my tying room would look like this!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


McGuire's? Awesome place!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

hurricane bubba said:


> McGuire's? Awesome place!


No Name Pub at the foot of the bridge to No Name Key!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I decided to show you guys the command center! Every drawer is stuffed with fly tying supplies and materials. Going on 28yrs worth of stuff (and that's also thinned out).

The top left pic is what I like about it. The top right pic is what my wife likes about it. I can have loads of fly projects going on with materials spread out all over the desk, then at any time, I can roll down the lid, leaving all the materials still out, but tucked away outta sight. I like it that way and she likes not seeing it! Lol 



To give you some size perspective, the desk is 5ft wide and 4.5ft tall and that's a 31.5lb real skin snook mount above it (back before they limited the max size, back in the day). it's the only large snook I ever kept. All the others were released except for an occasional eater fish.  Anyway, the entire desk system is dedicated to fly tying.

Of course, the bottom pic is a closer look and I usually have all kinds of projects running. This pic is a rare straightening up and all materials taken off the desk, aside from tools bobbins and supplies. On the lower right side, my boys and I are hand-carving wooden casting plugs as a fun side project for my boys.

I'll be eventually replacing the plastic drawers below in the foot cove with matching desk drawers that can roll out from under the desk. Tried to find what I want, but found nothing. So I'll be making them with a neighbor friend that has a wood working shop, this winter. I got the idea to replace them, from this thread.

The history of the desk is, it was hand made, by a retired Japanese WWII Navel ship captain. A Japanese-American U.S. Navy NCIS officer, station in Okinawa purchased the roll top desk from him. He later moved back to the U.S. in Florida in my neighborhood around the corner from where I lived. I never met the guy until I found out he was selling it. One look at it and hearing the story and I knew I had to have it. When he learned that I was former Navy onboard nuclear fast attack submarines, he knew I was the right guy to past the desk on to. I love the fact that it looks like it's had some good use to it! Wouldn't want it any other way! 

I've had this desk now for about 8 years. Tried all sorts of desk options in the past and none seem to work out. Started thinking about a roll top desk about 20yrs ago and found a decent large and tall 3ft wide one, but had no drawers. So I had it filled with plastic drawers It did work for me for about 8yrs but it didn't have the room I needed and not the desk size I wanted. It also didn't have the quality of wood that I wanted to end up with. So I kept an eye out. That's when I finally spotted the desk above that I now have, and will pass it along to my son when the time comes!

Keep on tying!!!

Ted Haas


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Reviving this thread since I recently purchased a box from Lowe's that is working really well for when I travel to fly tying events. I was inspired by lowhydrogen's portable system.

What I like about this box, is the middle compartment, where I can store my tools and vice. Then, I keep what I use most in the top box, and the larger and/or seldom used items in the bottom box.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

What I use to carry tools and materials to a remote location.
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...-or-Replacement-Pages/product/12042405182739/


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Roger_Cook said:


> What I use to carry tools and materials to a remote location.
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...-or-Replacement-Pages/product/12042405182739/


That's my conventional tackle flounder bag.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Would like to revive this thread in the spirit of helping me figure out what I would like to do for a station! Show us what you got... messy or otherwise!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I had the messiest desk around till i received a new desk from my grandsons. Still I keep everything in plastic tubs with snap lids in different sizes. Backwater 's idea of drawers is also a good idea


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

the top drawer set is a ooooold patagonia product
the desk is new 
the closet is stuffed but I've got tons of storage


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Holy crap, you could open a business with all that! Very nice


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

mavdog32 said:


> Holy crap, you could open a business with all that! Very nice


Funny you should say that


----------

